# opinions wanted please



## blowinthatloud (Dec 24, 2014)

Im getting ready to start my next grow purple maroc an white widow, what im wantin advice on is my next choice of seeds im lookin for something strong for pain relief, i have fibromyalgia an back problems an dont like being trashed on pain pills constantly. I grow indoor in soil. Thanks BtL


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 24, 2014)

blowinthatloud said:


> Im getting ready to start my next grow purple maroc an white widow, what im wantin advice on is my next choice of seeds im lookin for something strong for pain relief, i have fibromyalgia an back problems an dont like being trashed on pain pills constantly. I grow indoor in soil. Thanks BtL



CBD strains are the ones for pain. Now with CBDs trending so hard, you have to really do some research into who's CBD beans you're buying. I have spent the last few months collecting a few breeders strains, and will be hopefully popping one or two strains by next month. Also look into RSO and other concentrates of CBD strains .


----------



## roach (Dec 24, 2014)

303 seeds has several strains that are high in CBD's.....I think both Ambulance and Meltdown may fit the bill for you.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 24, 2014)

Sohum seeds, resin seeds, CBD crew, mr nice, Cali connection larry OG, there so many


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 24, 2014)

It looks to me like the CBD Crew is doing some good work with CBD strains.  They are working with other top breeders--Barney's, Paradise, etc--to come up with some good high CBD strains.

I personally do not find the Larry OG to be outstanding in the pain relief area.  It could just be me though.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 24, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It looks to me like the CBD Crew is doing some good work with CBD strains.  They are working with other top breeders--Barney's, Paradise, etc--to come up with some good high CBD strains.
> 
> I personally do not find the Larry OG to be outstanding in the pain relief area.  It could just be me though.



What about the nurse larry strain? 

CBD crews Yummy is about the prettiest thing I've seen yet, she should be interesting to grow. THG did you check out that CBD article I posted, it maybe a lil biased but still seemed objective about the overall info.


----------



## October420 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey don't forget to check out "House of the Great Gardener" they have a few high CBD strains. I'm considering trying Jean Guy or their Barbara Bud in the future.
http://houseofthegreatgardener.com/


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 24, 2014)

I have smoked both October and Barbra bud was one of the sweetest tasting flower I have ever come across. House of the great gardener has very good gear you will not be let down.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 24, 2014)

wow theres alot of choices! i like a couple, Barneys Cbd Critical Cure sounds like a really good strain gonna try that one, also like the Humboldt Seed Blue Dream. now i gotta think up another couple so i can have my 4 strains picked out an get them ordered!


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 25, 2014)

blowinthatloud said:


> wow theres alot of choices! i like a couple, Barneys Cbd Critical Cure sounds like a really good strain gonna try that one, also like the Humboldt Seed Blue Dream. now i gotta think up another couple so i can have my 4 strains picked out an get them ordered!



I grabbed some of the critical cure too, Barney farms does some great work


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 25, 2014)

blowinthatloud said:


> wow theres alot of choices! i like a couple, Barneys Cbd Critical Cure sounds like a really good strain gonna try that one, also like the Humboldt Seed Blue Dream. now i gotta think up another couple so i can have my 4 strains picked out an get them ordered!



I grabbed some of the critical cure too, Barney farms does some great work, had to see for myself.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 25, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> CBD crews Yummy is about the prettiest thing I've seen yet, she should be interesting to grow. THG did you check out that CBD article I posted, it maybe a lil biased but still seemed objective about the overall info.



Do you know what the difference between Resin seeds Yummy and the CBD Crew?   description at the Tude doesn't really state what the diff is...?  :48:


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 25, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Do you know what the difference between Resin seeds Yummy and the CBD Crew?   description at the Tude doesn't really state what the diff is...?  :48:



Mr nice, CBD crew, and resin seeds all collaborated on the yummy, but seems CBD crew, pheno hunted and feminized a strong CBD rich pheno.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/CBD_Yummy/CBD_Crew/

http://www.resinseeds.net/strains,Yummy,en.html

http://cbdcrew.org/varieties/cbd-yummy/

I was able to get all my seeds for all 3 breeders at the same booth at the EC in Santa Rosa and spent a good chunk of time talking with a few of the growers.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 25, 2014)

I have had the Yummy from Resin for years and have not got around to them...  they are something I need to pop and look thru... thanks for the links


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 26, 2014)

I had a hard time deciding between the Durga Mata II and the Critical Cure.  In the end I decided on the Durga just because it is supposed to stay a bit shorter and I do not have much height in my space down here.

Lyfespan, yes I find the Nurse Larry helps with pain, but I think most of that is in the Medicine Woman genetics.  By itself, Larry OG is medium kind of smoke for me--a nice mix of sativa and indica, not too buzzy, but not too laid back.  I did read the article--thanks for linking it.

I checked out The House of the Great Gardener.  While none of their strains seemed to contain much CBD, they do have some good looking strains.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Dec 30, 2014)

I found that Arora Indica  is very good for pain and helps you sleep


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 16, 2015)

Well i made some choices what do you think?
CBD Crew Mango Haze
Barneys Blue Shark
Medicanne Trainwreck

freebies
Delicous Seeds Critical Sensi Star
Barneys Critical Kush


----------



## superman (Jan 16, 2015)

I think you'll like the Critical Kush. I have some pretty painful arthritis and it really helps me. The others, I don't know much about but I wish ya the best of luck!!! Pain Sucks!!
 Peace, Superman


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 17, 2015)

blowinthatloud said:


> Well i made some choices what do you think?
> CBD Crew Mango Haze
> Barneys Blue Shark
> Medicanne Trainwreck
> ...



Nice line up, that blue shark should be something, as well as the CK, yummy.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you..Ya i have heard good things about Barneys strains, had good luck before with Trainwreck its a good one! BtL


----------



## Michael94 (Feb 26, 2015)

Good luck bro!


----------

